# This site needs a spot to review Felt bikes.



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

I've really enjoyed my Felt and I get a lot of questions asked about it. It would be easier if there were a place on this site (which everyone is familiar with it seems) to just post a review and tell them to go to it.


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

*Felts at Sports Basement*

FWIW for you Bay Area folks, I see that Sports Basement is now a Felt bicycle dealer. The Presidio store appears to have a full-service bike shop going now, too. Pretty cool.


----------

